

What is the best way to shoot an instructional video for my startup? - bpeters

I am looking to get some screen capture software, and film myself going through the site.<p>What are some tips on creating this demo/instructional video?
======
fleitz
Is this purely instructional or is there a marketing purpose for it as well?

If it's marketing then I suggest: Music, Voiceovers, Pan & Scan, and Ken Burns
effect.

For the most part software videos are boring, I'd rather put my hands in
boiling water than watch yet another railscast.

Add music thats exciting, and nothing with words in it. Go to your local
broadcasting school and find some students to do the voiceover work. Lastly,
get some other students to do a decent job of editing the clip so that the
focus is on where the action is, pan and scan around the app to create the
appearance of motion, etc.

See Google's parisian love as an example of how to make compelling software
videos.

Or conversly: Epic meal time, where cooking meat is made _somewhat_ exciting
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpKtarjTvqU>

